# Any Bent Beam Problems???



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has had a negative experiences after having your beam bent. Not so much performance, as I know personally know it helps rotation, but chassis integrity problems. If responding, please state when and where you got your beam bent. I've had no problem - had it done in 2002 at West End Alignment in the LA area for $150. Great mod.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

As long as it's done by a qualified shop, then you shouldn't have any problems with it. the amount that it's bent is very small compared to what is required before tweaking the chassis on the car. I've seen those beams bent into pretzels on wrecked cars, and the chassis integrity around the mounting points is still fine.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I had one of the first, if not the first B14 with the rear beam bent back in 2001... never had any problems what-so-ever..

Since you had it done at West End by Darrin then absolutly no worries.. :thumbup:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

are there any shots in Jersey that do this? I know its a long shot...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow 150 for the rear beam bent that a great deal ! i think i better schedule a road trip out there to get mine done


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

I plan on getting my beam bent at west end sometime soon hopefully. I myself have never heard anything bad about the work they do.


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

At $150 (tax free!) its a high value mod. The first time your near your cornering limit after the mod, you will know where your money went. Team it with a rear anti-roll bar and play with your tire inflation, and you should get the understeer out of your car (which is probably the first thing you should do to a B14). Darrin at West End Alignment was great - high quality work and no bullshit. And he stuck around late on a Friday to do my car!


----------

